# Zotob



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/security/incident/zotob.mspx

Don't know how many are affected, but this could be a nasty one... just saw it on the news. 

I actually don't know how severe this is compared to regular virii.. so make of it what you will.

A link to a slashdot article: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/08/16/2247228&threshold=2&tid=220&tid=188

It may contain some help with removing the infection.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Ahh You be at me to it .... Yeah Looks Nasty. I think most common microsoft OS are affected


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I think its just 2k. I hope...


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

DumberDrummer said:


> I think its just 2k. I hope...


Correct. This Worm is only attacking Windows 2000. BTW...MS released a patch last week to address this hole. Only those that have been 'Slacken' off on their security updates should get this worm.

Saw on the news..NBC, USA Today and few others got infected. They need to get on their systems IT/Admin guys...as it's there fault....lol


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Was going to post something here yesterday, heard it on the news. And Microbell covered all the bases as usual :grin: 

Only effects Windows 2000 and Microsoft has indeed released a patch. 



> They need to get on their systems IT/Admin guys...as it's there fault....lol


That would be in their job description :sayyes:


----------



## oic-x (Aug 13, 2005)

> Zotob worm hole also affects Windows XP
> Published: August 23, 2005, 6:45 PM PDT
> By Joris Evers
> Staff Writer, CNET News.com
> ...


source: news.com


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

OUCH, new info scares me :laugh: 
For gods sake, leave the home user alone what is wrong with these people anyway :4-dontkno

I think Microsoft is forcing the user to install SP2, think about it.......... done? Doesnt it make sense? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

It s been more than 2 years ago that the security software companies recommended to *disable* the function plug-and-play in windows !!!
Those infected ,were they sleeping ????


----------



## oic-x (Aug 13, 2005)

can we just disable the services?

some of the services like Windows Audio need plug-and-play to function properly.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

I did long time ago an audit of my pc to see if i have any hole not patched ,and i used eye retina software ,the result after the scan : first thing i was asked by the software if i wanted to disable P'np , and i said yes .

I think there is also different tweak programs that does it too ,like tune up 2004


If you have Xp SP2 ,you are protected from the exploit , you have nothing to fear .
Click on my link , and read what has been said about pnp since 2001

http://www.updatexp.com/upnp_security.html


----------

